#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  如果真的遇上這種情形.....開槍或被吃？......

## 幻貓

我雖然獸形是貓，但是我也是蠻喜歡狼的
但是崇拜歸崇拜，他們也是要生存下去的

如果，某日你在荒山中遇到一匹餓狼，而你手中有把槍，身上就僅此一件物品
他撲上來的那一刻，你會為了要生存而對他開槍，或是基於極為崇拜的心理將肉體奉獻給牠填飽肚子？

我突然想到這個問題.....對我而言難以抉擇的問題.....


我可能會殺了牠....因為我要生存.....但是我一定會為牠哭泣.....

----------


## 霸龍

怎麼沒有其它阿   (炸


我會開槍但不會射殺.....
留一條生路給自己跟牠

----------


## 狼王白牙

我會用眼神告訴他  吃我並不是個好主意  :Twisted Evil:  

當然, 生死存亡關頭, 也許想的跟做的都是一回事
但我希望這種沒有武士道精神的武器僅拿來嚇阻就可以了, 比方說對空鳴槍
反正他沒假設子彈有幾發  :Rolling Eyes: 

--
(或者跟狼說, 你敢咬一口看看, 狼之樂園不讓你來註冊帳號....)

----------


## 銀月貓

我會殺了他

並且把他吃了

不能白白浪費掉他的肉體呀~

這也是對狼表示尊敬的一種方式吧

----------


## Wolfy

> 怎麼沒有其它阿   (炸
> 我會開槍但不會射殺.....
> 留一條生路給自己跟牠


我的答案跟暴龍一樣. 我會想辦法瞄準非要害的地方開槍.
假如沒射中. 就跟狼打一架吧. 結果都是命.
假如射中了... 就先逃了. 不過會想辦法找食物(肉)給我們兩個.
假如不幸射偏打死狼了. 雖然難過..不過...那也是命.
既然殺了狼...就會吃掉牠. 他的犧牲才有價值.

----------


## C牛

其實最好的解決方式就是打他的腳
這樣他就沒辦法追你只要自己力氣大點很容易就逃跑啦
很多事不是只有殺和被殺這兩種單純路而已
想一下總會有辦法的

----------


## 潞的Q

想辦法讓自己活著吧0.0
死掉的話就什麼都沒有哩(這台詞好像在哪邊看過?)
所以必要的話得殺死狼我還是會殺
但就如果上面所說的...一定要做最佳利用不然就可惜了

----------


## Liger

當然用鎗來嚇阻是最好的方法，
若真的無效，
可能會狠心開槍吧。
前提是打的中的話。

至於所謂的最好利用，
我會讓他回歸大地，
並在上方放一塊石頭，
可以安穩的進入沉眠不受干擾......。
怎麼有種跟親人訣別的感覺啊(汗)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我會斃了他=口=
而且毫無罪惡感，反正我就是這種獸...
沒辦法啊，這個世界就是優勝劣敗，活下來的就是強者，
不是你死就是我活，就這麼簡單，
就算是崇拜好了，被崇拜的對象幹掉感覺更慘，
就是那種在暗戀對象前出糗一樣的感覺吧= =

我好邪惡喔...(是嗎...？)

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

我覺得非常難選...
基於生存我可能開槍  雖然我事後會很對不起牠
但是以現在的心情  有一部分的我想死在牠的口中
而且我很尊敬哺乳類+龍+鳥類的動物
但是我最可能依著動物的本能殺了牠

----------


## 楓狼

把他打昏再把他帶回家養(笑)
關在籠子裡每一參都餵他看他什麼時候被我馴服啦˙ˇ˙
拿槍的後面敲他(笑)

----------


## 班

扣下板機
這是生死決鬥

誰生誰死各憑本事
其他事打完再說

----------


## 夜月之狼

槍是一定會開的

打哪裡就看運氣了(毆)

也許 這樣發展下去會出現狼與人的友誼?XD

----------


## 快樂狼人

....我個性比較乾脆~要是對方以敵對方式對你~當然我也會用敵對的方式對付他~
如果可以用威嚇走是最好~但要是他執意攻擊~我當然豪不留情的把他打爛....反正我也沒愧對他捨麼~別以為用狼的名義就能去傷害其他族群~

所以我投一

----------


## 幻貓

看來大家的想法都不同呢~
忘了排除鳴槍威嚇的情況，不過~算了~在討論中說出來也好~
希望這永遠不要發生‧‧‧
人死掉我是沒感覺，反正每天都有死人
但是我很怕看到其他動物死在我眼前‧‧‧我會有罪惡感‧‧

----------


## 野

畢竟嘛
會思考的動物就是自私的....為活下去
槍是一定會開的...事後再說吧

就當作是給大自然的其他生物的一個獻禮~
讓其他動物因他而活下去

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

嘎~大部分人說的都很對.....打他的腳....
不過問題是.....你在慌亂時.....來的及想這麼多嗎?= =?

----------


## 修諾斯

開槍！

因為要生存下去。
再說也是對方先攻過來的~

以上是比較現實面的講法。
不過如果能夠不開則不開~
生命是很可貴的。
就像許多獸說的，先對空鳴槍吧！

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 看來大家的想法都不同呢~
> 忘了排除鳴槍威嚇的情況，不過~算了~在討論中說出來也好~
> 希望這永遠不要發生‧‧‧
> 人死掉我是沒感覺，反正每天都有死人
> 但是我很怕看到其他動物死在我眼前‧‧‧我會有罪惡感‧‧


一定要選的話我不會開槍, 因為我平常連蟑螂跟老鼠都不殺
假如對他開了就違反了我的理念- 生命是平等的
也代表我認可了這種發明
(其實我心裡面認為這種發明只可以用在人類自己身上, 因為是人類自己造的孽)
所以我會帶把槍出門一定是為了防人類歹徒而不是一頭狼.
但是  排除了這種霸道的武器之後, 不代表不會用原始的武器去抵抗與威嚇牠
(眼神跟拳腳,   來吧  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

是荒山嗎..也好  就算死了也是以天地為棺木

----------


## 納勒斯

沒有我比較想要的選項的說~!
選1吧!
說實在在這個世界上多半是為了活下去
在大自然界中~強者就可以生存下去
這是很現實的事情~且只開一槍的話對狼來說算還好
真的狼被槍打到要死還得等上一小段時間(有經驗)
且開槍目的不一定要致牠於死對方也是生命
人也是生命沒有任何生物有權可以隨意奪取對方的生命
但是以一定角度來看或許為了生存也是逼不的已的
真的理想的手段的話
我可能是會先嘗試與牠溝通如果沒半法的話
就比看是誰的能力強誰獲勝了就有權決定對方生死
大該是降子吧~(我個人是很講究生存的能力啦)
(和某獸^(*)(%&*$現在意識還是呈現半昏迷狀態有錯字或是胡言亂語請見諒)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

看距離吧

一般狼要攻擊時會繞阿繞，所以如果小於7公尺
(謎；你怎知道是七公尺？ 仙：目測嘛...)

那就開吧。

如果大於七公尺，先跑跑看囉！
以這裡的講法：對不起牠。
以佛家的說法：你不知道牠什麼時候變成冤親債主找你要血債...

----------


## 狼嚎

各位的想法都好積極...
他既然要吃我 那我也無可奈何的被他吃了算了...
世界上就是吃與被吃的形式在做循環啊...(陰沉)

----------


## Silarce

沒有我要的答案
所以我選擇第4項.....
我的答案是:
我或許會對空鳴槍或著是對他腳邊射一槍
只要他知道我有足夠的能力傷害他,他應該就不會試著要攻擊我了
然後我想我會試著幫他尋找食物
當然....如果可以和他作朋友在好不過了

----------


## 野狼1991

我會開槍，但是事後我很對不起牠‧‧‧
我是表準型的這類"獸"!XD
我會對了生命這樣吧....(就像狼一樣?)
但畢竟我也對他崇拜....事後一定會對不起他....
但如果真的遇到了....會怎樣也是未知數阿....

----------


## 星夜狼痕

> 怎麼沒有其它阿   (炸
> 
> 
> 我會開槍但不會射殺.....
> 留一條生路給自己跟牠


這也許是好辦法
可是自己如果不是受過射擊訓練的話應該很難瞄準那些不會致命的部位
就算射中了不會致命的部位
子彈卡在狼體內怎麼辦


結論是...來吃我吧
被你吃也是種幸福

----------


## wingwolf

隨便朝他的方向開一槍，他會被嚇跑的。
沒必要打中他或殺了他吧。

----------


## tsuki.白

我會開槍，但是會很難過
射殺生命始終是不好的++（尤其是狼啊...
但是爲了生存不得不這麽做啊
（話說這個主題還真久遠（炸

----------


## 獠牙

其實這很難說耶,
當作在電腦前思考這個問題時,
可以很清楚考量到對方狼也是生命,
因此可能會選擇對空鳴槍或者是攻擊非要害,
但如果是真實發生的話,
恐怕大概會想都沒想就直接砰了  = =

不過如果是在下的話
在下不會想說用子彈
比較想要試試看肉搏耶  XDD
用槍托攻擊  XD

如果有機會擊倒對方的話
(有這個機會?)(囧, 我自認持久戰的蠻行的耶!)
可能就要負起照顧對方的責任了  = =


而且看到有的版友說會攻擊非要害的地方
問題是即使不攻擊要害
砰下去就算不死也殘廢了
也只會讓狼往後喪失生存的能力

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我會先開槍嚇牠，如果沒作用就把牠殺了，但之後我會覺得很對牠不住。如果被牠吃了，沒有人知道，那麼犧牲就白費了，起碼要讓別人知道自已的壯烈行為。

----------


## V仔

我為了生存，所以我會把那隻狼射死，不過之後我會盡速離開那片森林，

因為我站在狼的地盤，這時候的我，就像我家出現的小蟑螂一樣~~

那小蟑螂我跟它無仇無恨，但是我必須殺死它，因為它誤入禁地了。

影響到我的生活了，所以我會盡快離開那片森林。

----------


## 小V狼

:Laughing:  不不不!!小v狼沒有這種問題
因為小v狼是狼 ,可以用狼語
(謎之音:不要管這隻狼...)

以上可忽略-------------------------------------------------------------------------


這對小v狼而言太難了
因為到時候自己的及時反應是不知...

當然是希望達到"雙贏"的局面...

----------


## Owla

> 其實最好的解決方式就是打他的腳
> 這樣他就沒辦法追你只要自己力氣大點很容易就逃跑啦


這樣不好吧=口="......
這樣直接給他一個痛快還比較好......
沒錯　打他的腳既不會殺了牠　而自己也能夠逃走
乍聽之下很好　事實上這是最殘忍的虐待......
你逃走了沒錯　但是未來失去了速度的狼也追不到獵物了
還不是死......還多餓好幾天......即使沒餓死　追的到獵物
還是會有傷口感染的問題

若可以的話　我會鳴槍看看他會不會逃走？
若不行　試試看能否擊退牠？
如果我輸了　我也不會有怨言　這是我自己的抉擇
活在這世界上就是吃與被吃罷了......

----------


## 超級米格魯

我想如果他要攻擊我的話
我一定會開槍射殺他的說
事後我也應該不會覺得有什麼好想的
可能順便還能吃到一餐\r
不過我想我不太有可能會遇到這種狀況就是了~
有些事情 就是兩回事嘛~ 咩=w=

----------


## 劍痞

「當生命陷入危機時，開槍保護自己，無論對方是誰，都不會愧疚。」

「因為……想要自己的命，就得靠自己爭取。」

「再如何崇拜，也不會變……」

「通常情況危及時，無暇去瞄準非要害部位。」 
「開槍的目的，是使對方無法行動。」 
「傷重與否，端看那匹狼的造化了……」（被打）

----------


## locklose

我會用槍托給牠ㄙㄟˋ離開..= =+
且.在山上因該都是帶獵槍或長槍.
除非先決條件是我的長槍搞丟.才可能用手槍解決牠.
不過我因該也是用麻醉槍吧.剩下的只有靠身手拖*時間....


****************************************************
題外:最近在書店白看了一本很有趣的書.書名是[醫生，牛奶來了].其中有一則是說麻醉的趣事....一位婦人去看醫生.醫生說要全身麻醉才能動手術.但.麻醉師打一針下去.且確定他麻醉完成且醫師要動工的那瞬間.麻醉竟然退了.後來又補了一針.又退.前前後後用了一般人的6倍劑量.天阿..醫生當然不敢再追加劑量.只能跟她老公說....你老婆是酒鬼嗎?怎麼都麻醉不了

我的意思是......萬一麻醉不了我就有趣[去]了...

----------


## 銀

雖然我很喜歡狼,但是基於弱肉強食的原理,
我會毫不猶豫開槍殺了他,
這是大自然法則所以我並不會覺得很對不起他,
反正又不是他在閒晃我亂打(所有狼迷抱歉orz

----------


## 天牙  狼

總覺得
大家很喜歡出很難的題目ˊˋ
好吧
很難選是一回事
呃
給他一隻手或腳吧
不能讓他餓死為先
不要讓我死也很重要
恩
很難啦

----------


## huxanya

我會開槍，但是事後我很對不起牠‧‧‧
因為生命放第一,
死後就不可以喜歡狼,
為了繼續喜歡狼,
就只好...可是我會對不起他.

----------


## TYPHOON

1.用槍托把它擊昏
2.對空鳴槍威嚇，通常會有效
3.打傷首領，但不打死
4.丟下身上的食物，轉移注意力，科學家有研究，動物通常先選擇現成的(省力)


總之，還是想辦法讓我和狼都活下去

----------


## 大貓貓

一開始以為只有開根部開能選
所以選是不開槍
但看到選項後...
開槍後對不起
這選項讓小獸猶豫了Q_Q
所以就選最後一個了~"~

----------


## Ghostalker

選擇一：開槍嚇跑！
備選二：用槍托肉搏，打昏！
備選三：實在不行，只好開槍...因爲打傷腿腳的話，不僅容易感染，而且還很容易因爲受傷而無法捕獵，活活餓死或者被其他動物捕食（因爲彈頭很難去除...）

如果實在不行，我一定會開槍。自然的鬥爭不是因爲我存活而開始，也不會因爲我犧牲而結束。說小的方面，每個生命存活的權利是平等的，既然狹路相逢也只好決鬥；如果從大的方面說，我並不是敵視動物的人，我是個動物權利的倡導者，這樣的人如果能更多的生存下來，對整個狼的族群是有好處的。

因此，開槍不是我的首選，但它一定是備選。

----------


## 鵺影

開槍，假如能嚇阻他離開便罷，如不能則殺了他。

我不會在槍傷他之後還奢望他能另尋方式生存，
受傷的動物結果往往只是成為其他兇猛生物的餌食。

保護自己生命當然是最重要的，否則在我個人認知裡，
因為喜愛與信仰就奉獻自己被其所吃，
那麼跟那些極端的宗教狂熱者有什麼不一樣？
他們一樣可以為了所謂的神祇做出任何事、任何奉獻。

----------


## 雨狼

嗯....飢餓無法擋..(啥鬼?)
牠以經餓很久了，所以才會把牠眼前的我當成獵物
畢竟自己也要生存啊!
有槍的我也不希望自己被牠吃掉(弱肉強食?)，
今天算你倒楣，餓的時候挑上了我，
對空鳴槍牠或許會被嚇走，當然把牠嚇走也是最好的選擇
只是...飢餓的牠會不會再回來也說不定，
那豈不是白白浪費了子彈(萬一只有一顆就糟了)
開槍打傷牠，那會造成牠日後的不變，
死的更痛苦，
不如就乾脆一點，賞牠一槍，掰掰!下輩子見!  (被眾獸拖去斬了)
只要達到自己不被吃掉的目的就好了，重要的事，牠的軀殼，我會好好處理好的
就地找的洞埋了，免的被其他人利用
但如果我也餓了，那....就吃了牠吧!
餓了才吃。(奔)

----------


## 夢狼之人

吃就吃吧= =
反正，在狼口之下"天葬"，是個不錯的死法，
至少比死在病毒或人類手下好多了= =

----------


## 瀟湘

我會開槍罷!
畢竟很難束手待斃
不過要是他只是受傷沒死...我會救他

不過要是他沒事那就......逃罷!

----------


## geotso

為什麼不試試看丟塊肉給她吃呢==
趁他在吃肉時逃生就好啦  :Laughing:  

不過如果他真的追上來的話我會選擇開槍吧
必竟我食物也分你了也算仁至義盡了吧

要開槍的話就一定要殺了他吧
不然他就算沒死也會痛苦一輩子
好像狼群會排斥傷殘呢...
(不過打不打的中就是另一回事了...)

----------


## suenwind

生存比較重要吧，不過事後大概會很內疚……
弱肉強食……大自然定律吧？

想生存始終有一方要受傷甚至死亡。

----------


## 陽光下的狼

我的話~~我會丟掉槍
用身體去跟他打
我贏就是我贏
牠贏就是牠贏
動物的這種弱肉強食的世界
用槍太過分了
要生存的話就憑實力

這是我這些選擇以外的想法

----------


## 狂．洛清

選二吧..不過就算打了...
我會對不起牠..
但不一定有打中牠
如果牠更生氣的衝過來...  :lupe_snarly:  .....

如果..旁邊有樹的話  :onion_59:  
就到樹上看狼去了!!!
畢竟我還沒看過圖片以外的狼啊!!!

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

(餓到不行狀態)我想我會選第3個~~如果那隻狼真的無法在餓下去~我願意犧牲自我一部分讓給他吃~~之後如果有機會逃命~我會用我身上的手槍獵一些他會吃的食物~然後帶回給他吃!!

(不包刮以上~突然遇到..)如果他狀況還好~我會先逃~如果逃不過會讓他先受點傷(心痛)~~然後讓他躺下在急速跑到森林獵食物給他吃!!

如果真得沒辦法獵殺到~我願意讓給他吃~~然後下輩子當狼

----------


## 鴻虎

這對我來說是個很難抉擇的問題....
畢竟是為了生存.....
如果還有其他方法的話...
我應該會選擇逃避吧.....

----------


## Red.K熾仔

ㄧ般來說，只有侵入到狼的領域或是他生命受到威脅
狼才會主動攻擊人。

可以的話，我會盡量使用別的方式，讓彼此傷害跟威脅降到最低
收場，除非真的到了不是你死就是我亡的地步才會開槍。

當然事後會難過是ㄧ定的，特別是如果是誤殺了為了要保護狼兒子的
狼媽媽的話....

----------


## 閻王

我這獸厭惡槍械, 即使拿在手上也不會對狼用(只會容許自己對人使用)
然後就跟牠打一場吧.
先用槍枝招架, 不放棄的話只好拔刀了(小獸我是無時無刻隨身攜帶萬用刀的)
拼個你死我活吧!
畢竟在自然中生存就是這回事.

再說, 狼不會在這情況下捨棄生命的吧?
我是狼, 所以我也不會.

----------


## a70701111

在下選擇開槍，只是以不打到要害為主。
畢竟，在某些地區狼可是保育類動物阿！
把它殺掉說不定還會背上官司XD
這可吃力不討好，為了一顆子彈，要犧牲下半輩子一點都划不來。
雖然在下很討厭武器，不過卻是在下認為最好的方法……
(當然前提是只有一隻，而不是一群……)

----------


## VARARA

如果可以我希望逃避
不希望任何一方受傷....
這就是我
懦夫也好，怎樣都好...
只要沒有一方受傷，要怎麼樣我都可以接受。

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

用槍敲昏他吧XD 帶回家給他一些食物~~~等他吃飽了在放他走~  我不會殺狼的~~因為真的太喜歡狼了XD~

----------


## 信犬

雖然現在我不想無緣無故的殺他們，因為現在我很理智，但若遇到向快餓死那種緊急狀況的話，我想很多人都會用很自私的方法解決吧！雖然這樣說很難聽，但生物都有貪生之念（得道和尚例外），當下第一個抉擇當然事先讓自己存活下來，可能也沒那麼多時間讓你去思考了。
不過這種情況真的很XYZ，你要面對的除了你面前的那頭狼，還要面對你內心的天使和惡魔，可憐他還是滿足自己？真是一個讓人猶豫不決的問題。狼雖然蠻怕人類的，不過當遇到緊急狀況時，還是以自己的利益為主，生物都共有殘酷的理念，雖然很不人道，要怪也只能怪創造者和自己吧！

----------


## 台南棺材板

好難選擇.....
假如身上有食物....給他吧0.0
因為命比較重要 
不然我最多也只會鳴槍示威

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

把槍先扔掉(<這是重點!)接著三十六計跑為上策，如果跑不過我會反擊，但也僅僅於把牠打昏而已，沒有必要因為這樣就殺掉牠，解決方法其實可以有千百種只差在能不能想到而已

如果身上有肉類食物的話倒是也可以達到雙贏的局面

----------


## 白狼 小舞

真的還滿難選的~

要看當下的情況巴...

原則上嚇跑牠就好了(對雙方都好)~

如果附近有獵物的話就用搶打獵物~一起吃吧...(跟牠做朋友??)

如果他執意要吃我的話~那抱歉了~我怕死...  :wuf_e_cry: 
(原則上用槍托打昏牠~最多打傷牠~我逃跑~~)

----------


## 雪之龍

我一定會選擇:我會開槍為了我的生存，因為我就是要活下去！
但我開槍並不會真正的射殺他...
能用嚇跑他的方式是最好的...
如果真的下不了他的話...只能別怪我無情了...

----------


## 阿翔

翔會先把手槍的子彈拿出來，
對那隻狼發幾槍沒有子彈的攻擊，
嚇走牠，
或是向天大發幾槍，
目的就是要把牠嚇走而不傷害牠><

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

我不會開槍 當然也會讓他把我吃了
讓崇拜的獸吃 是我最感到光榮的時刻

----------


## 許狼中將

我不會開槍，葬送在我所愛事物之口，就不虛此生了。
中將覺得最理想的狀況是如此啦！嘻～嘻～
不過畢竟沒碰過真實的狀況，到時候自己會怎麼做，中將也不清楚！
根據生物求生的本能反應應該是拿起獵槍﹙咦！有說是獵槍嗎？﹚就亂開吧！
如果中將真的開槍殺了牠！並活了下來！那中將認為中將接下來的餘生，一定會活在後悔與痛苦之中！

----------


## 小劍

面對這一種生死交關的情況，
應該沒有辦法想太多吧！
但我還是會努力想一個不會傷到彼此的方法吧！

----------


## 芬里尔

話說 很久以前的文章上來了…… 這樣算不算考古……
以上 54……
好尖銳的問題……
葬送狼口+1
雖然說生命 任何人都是唯一 但是 如果用一個生命去成全另一個生命會怎麽樣呢……
覺得 此生爲人是罪過…… 被狼吃了 下輩子去做狼……錯亂 54）
想起了某情節…… 自己篡改一下……
慢慢的舉起槍 頭偏向一側 閉上眼睛 咬牙…… 然後雙手松開 謙卑地鞠上一躬……

----------


## 洛思緹

能不開槍就不開槍，能鳴槍嚇走牠就好了，如果連這一道防線都沒辦法，那就開槍，至少死一隻狼換來一整群狼逃離現場+保住一條命。
非常不願意開槍。

----------


## 戌天沃牙

阿沃會開槍的~
但是是以不擊中要害單純是嚇阻而嚇走牠
要殺牠感覺有點於心不忍阿>"<!

----------


## 卡普貓

沒遇過生死關頭.這種問題很難選擇..
我會開槍.會先想辦法嚇跑他.如果不行...
為了活下去我會開槍.但我會很對不起他..
狼是那麼美麗的生物

----------


## 拉魯

如果真的遇到了 我可能不願意拿槍去射他
但是 我會進我全力 徒手的方式 公平決鬥 到我能活下來 或者能逃

雖然我是選1 

畢竟 被狩獵 只能選擇 正面戰鬥 跟 迴避戰鬥 兩種可能

如果真的要正面戰鬥了話 只好開槍了

但是如果可以 我希望不用槍之類的東西 能用大自然的東西 會更好吧

(也比較公平)

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我自己加其他
我會先讓他吃掉
然後保留記憶去投胎成狼之後
再把他降服成我的手下
到時候我就變成狼女王啦
哈哈哈哈
(白牙老大，人家是開玩笑的，不要咬我)  :wuf_e_cry:

----------


## 柴克

太難了我無法選擇...

說是這樣說啦,不過我想選其他說=W=
已現實來講,先要看當時情況
假設槍還在槍套裡...那可能我會忘記槍的存在
先想辦法逃或避免被一擊殺...
如果槍在手上了話可能就會不小心走火了
畢竟每次受到驚嚇時,就會本能性的做出些出乎我原先預料的事
然後子彈打到哪就聽天由命了吧...
若最後活下來的是我可能會感到很罪惡...

但以想像中來說了話...
先把手上的槍往狼的方向丟,轉移注意力再趁機逃跑
跑不掉了話,就幹架吧
是輸是贏就憑本事了...
輸了,好啦...要吃就給你吃,反正我努力過了
贏了,也沒啥,反正我又不打算殺你,就這樣離開吧...(?)
如果能因此發展出一段人狼間的友情了話也不算件壞事啊~XD

----------


## Silver．Tain

我不會開槍的啦...

我只會逃跑...

我先去抓一隻兔子還是其他的在會來餵牠呀...

這問題實在很難選擇...

----------


## 遠方

這真是太難了，我無法選擇...
或許願意給牠吃，
但也有可能為了生存於是開槍。
只照你的選項選擇，不管結局是什麼，都是悲劇，我很難選擇。

----------


## 銀祤

實在很難選則...

不過我應該會用槍嚇嚇他...
如果真的沒辦法...
那就先把他打暈再趁機逃跑XD"

----------


## 月下小冰狼

我嘛......
會先把身上的吃的丟過去
如果沒有的話
那就
喂他好了（燦

----------


## 逍月

開槍啊...
因為生命中還有很多事情要做...
這不是自私，而是任何生物的本能～保護自己的生命。
不管有多愛獸，被獸吃了，那不就見不到更多了！
所以我『懺而不悔』。

----------


## 雙葉 銀

我不會開槍的!!

要我死在狼的利牙下我也願意!((愛狼的瘋子

說不定是因為我上輩子跟牠有仇,

所以被吃也是不得以的

----------


## 隱狼

狼是我的精神象徵
絕對不能傷他一根寒毛
我就會馬上轉身逃開
就算受傷也在所不惜 !

----------


## sanyo

這和RPG游戲應該是一樣的道理

1.殺了他->游戲繼續
2.被他殺->Game Over

所以為了破關（？）我會殺掉他的
因為是本能

你可以想象印第安人為了尊敬狼而獻身給狼吃的迷信地步嗎？

“草原狼導師”里面有教到，我們不是要做大地的殺戮者，是要做大地的看護者

----------


## 白銀狼之魂

選二吧
但希望只造成輕傷(可能性很低)
為了活下去..所必須做的抉擇





 :jcdragon-tired:  











如果不想活了呢...對於智慧生物來言,在活生生狀態下被生吃是個靈魂折磨懲罰
我想會來各技巧性的同歸於盡.... 贖完罪孽...盼下一輪迴當各喜歡的物種吧

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

我會開槍
因為我還要看更多

所以抱歉了XD""

但如果我身上有食物
一定給她吃
或是帶回家養
((異想天開的孩子

----------


## 弒犬

我會開槍為了我的生存，因為我就是要活下去！
因為受的世界就是弱肉強食嗎可是殺了他之後我會把它給埋起來

----------


## 六希

有點難選耶

但六希想真的這樣的話
照照拔鼻一定會來就六希滴~
((拔鼻加油

----------


## lan

這好難選擇呀!~根本不知道要選

開槍還是讓自己被他吃...所以我

想.能的話我想利用聰明的選擇.

讓彼此都不會死.先跟他搏鬥一

下.然後把他抓起來(有點慘忍).

然後把他為飽後再放生.這法子

因該可行吧?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

本狼不會開槍打牠~~

先做的事情就是和牠溝通，試著用我是你們狼族的同類的感覺去溝通

如果真的不行的話，我願意犧牲這個肉體讓她的族人去填飽肚子

至少，活在這個世上才有價值阿~

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

讓牠成為第一只被狐吃掉的狼
為了生存沒有什麼不可以做！

----------


## 羽翔

可能看情況吧
如果有很多子彈的話就先朝牠旁邊的地板開一槍
然後再看情況
如果只有一發的話
牠衝過來就直接朝牠的腳開下去。

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

開玩笑

為了生存當然只能扣下板機

不是你死就是我活

----------


## 佛蒙特

咖哩讓他吃
很簡單
人類成天射殺動物
還讓別人殺價咧
而且除非真的餓極了
狼在正常情況下通常是不會吃人的
咖哩也厭倦人類了...
早點投胎變成狼魂(咦咦??

----------


## 1234QWER

我的話麻~我寧願被吃.........3個理由
1.因為喜歡狼
2.不想當人 寧願去死!
3.能讓自己最喜歡的事物來結束自己的生命~這是我最想要的死法了~

----------


## 神影‧班尼傑

被狼吃掉~~

不忍看可愛的狼餓肚子~~

加上自己有被虐症((那有關嗎??

犧牲不算什麼(((奇怪的想法ㄚ阿

----------


## wingwolf

雖然以前回答過了，但是過了那麽久，答案已經變了……

現在看來，這個問題對我來說實在是現實很多了啊
（畢竟已經選擇了將來會邁向森林的路）

如果他真是餓極了，完全沒有害怕人的意思，而是躍躍欲試的話
我會丟下槍（話說進山，武器的話我只想帶獵刀XD）
用其他的武器來戰鬥（其實有很多事實證明，智慧是很好用的武器）
能逃走就逃
無法逃走，就這樣死掉也好（說實話這是夢想的死亡方式）
這和崇拜或者喜愛無關，隨便換個別的動物來，我也會做同樣的選擇


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    我只希望死後也能夠有所用處
而不是唯一一點對動物有用的有機物都被火焰焚燒成灰燼
而唯一一點對植物有用的無機物也被永遠封存在狹窄的盒子裏

----------


## 七原

這好難抉擇
我不殺生啊
但是又想活下去
安撫牠!?

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

我會開槍...
但我會非常難過
他也是ㄧ個生命
他也是要生存
走到這地步
就只好 請他犧牲一下ˊˋ
我會好好把牠埋葬

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

如果遇上的話，我會毫不考慮的射殺掉。

當然，如果能不至牠於死地就別讓牠死。

但是如果讓牠半死不活的話乾脆直接殺了牠。

畢竟肉若強食，愛屋及烏太困難了。

牠餓跟我無關，牠想要攻擊我才是重點。

就算喜歡獸，我也只僅喜歡自己所喜歡的罷了。

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我會把它處以"死刑"(前提是有射中要害)
也沒辦法呀!
為了保命，只能這麼做了
除非是射到其他地方，才能有時間陪他玩逃跑吧!

----------


## fwiflof

嗯，我就是本位，我也沒辦法
誰叫他要來惹我啊！
扯上生存，就沒有信仰
信仰並不能幫我活下去
結論是，開槍

----------


## 藍焰

恩.....很難選擇....
但到最後我還是會選擇開槍，但是我會很難過  :大哭:  
到了生死存亡的時候，人總是為了自己，我是人我不否認
畢竟我也是要活下去，跟許多生物一樣為了活下去，飢餓的狼也是為了活下去
弱肉強食的自然界也是如此，為了生存，一切都是為了生存，只是孰強孰弱的問題


可是如果可以的話我不想傷害他，只希望不要打到他，只是為了嚇走他

----------


## 痕‧風狼

我不會開槍 如果他真的想吃我就吃吧~
我不可能會開槍的...
能被自己喜歡的東西來終結自己的生命
這種感覺也挺不錯呢~

----------


## 上官犬良

開槍,屍體拖回家,肉煮來吃,皮扒了做衣服
物盡其用

----------


## 狼主.日牙

我會開槍

這種會被狼群排擠出來單獨行動的肯定不是什麼好東西

當領導的最清楚

----------


## ddffghj100

開槍。
野外的規則就是物競天擇弱肉強食。

今天我不是出於玩樂或其他沒意義的目地殺生，是為了生存。
這問題感覺跟這很像
『今天你是羚羊，遇上獅子要吃你，你會怎樣』
逃啊！不然呢？

不過現在我是人，有反擊的武器，所以反擊吧。
狼死了也沒辦法瞜，這就是世界的真理。

----------


## 神無

第一時間我的想法是讓他吃了我  
死在自己最喜歡的動物下  也沒啥不好的
但這些事情眼藥看情況拉
我也可能會當場把槍扔在地上   看看自己身上是否有吃的
然後走向牠把食物放在牠的面前
如果他撲過來  頂多也只廢掉一隻手
但身上沒有東西能給牠吃  那就讓牠吃我啦

----------


## wingwolf

> 這種會被狼群排擠出來單獨行動的肯定不是什麼好東西


假設裏仿佛沒有寫“*被狼群排擠*”

請允許我以一個行爲學愛好者的身份給你講解一下什麽叫做“單獨行動的狼”

·孤狼，或者說遊蕩個體，這就是日牙你所說的“被狼群排擠”的家夥。但是他們也並沒有“肯定不是什麼好東西”——那些離開群體另尋出路的年輕狼也屬這類。
·歐米茄，地位最低下的狼。雖然偶爾會被群體忽略而單獨行動，但他仍是屬於狼群的一員。曾經出現過歐米茄被山獅咬死，而狼群替他將山獅殺死報仇的事例。
·偵查兵，捕獵時派出的偵查獵物行動、去向的，或者是四處尋找獵物的狼。爲了擴大偵查的範圍，在偵查的時候狼通常分散行動，以嗥聲通訊。
·即將生産的母狼，如果是一個小狼群那就是阿爾法了。小狼快要出生的時候，母狼會離開狼群找個安靜的地方。順利産下小狼之後才會回到群體。
·捕獵時正在進行包抄戰術的狼。
·食物豐富時期單獨外出捕獵小型獵物的狼。
·如果是一個較大狼群的話，狼群中所有的狼。一個狼群並不是永遠都黏在一起，成員時常分開各自行動，在捕獵、休息或者重要事件發生的時候集合在一起。

如果還不明白的話
資料-狼群的等級制度
狼的種類及生態環境研究
影片-狼山傳奇
影片-Wolves at our door
影片-狼族傳奇

不過我大概是說了一大段廢話吧 
這些當領導的最清楚  :Wink:

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

嗯....阿沃很難決定耶  :jcdragon-idle:  


阿沃可能會先用槍托把狼打暈(然後再跟狼道歉  :jcdragon-cry:  )，在另外找食物一起吃，最後生活在一起(!?   :jcdragon-spin1:   :jcdragon-spin2:  

(逃

----------


## 銀牙_新

還是會開槍吧

畢竟要活下去也只能這樣啦

就盡量打不會致死的部位囉

----------


## 白狼小沫

如果，某日你在荒山中遇到一匹餓狼，而你手中有把槍，身上就僅此一件物品 

帶牠去打獵  :Mr. Green:  ~等他吃飽了再放走牠~
(位~別人在問啥你在回啥阿)
爾...應該選3.我不會開槍，葬送在我所愛事物之口，就不虛此生了。吧!
因為會不忍心~

----------


## 大漠之狼

必要時，不得以只能如此。

畢竟，活著，你還可以盡自己一份力去做有意義的事。

如果真的感到虧欠，就好好的替狼兒保護他們所愛的大自然。

----------


## Anfauglir

如果有辦法不傷到牠，我很樂意把牠打昏後逃跑。
但若真的沒有辦法…… 不得已的時候也只能開槍了。
只希望射下去不要殺死牠。


嘛事實上現在的我大概很樂意給牠吃掉就是了，
不過若真的發生，到時候的狀況應該會是生存本能主宰一切。

----------


## 約伊茲的狼

先對空鳴槍.沒用的話........
試試能不能弄昏他.又沒用的話.........
打從中心的對不起這尊貴的靈魂

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

真有這種事情
本狼會想辦法排除此種狀況

不外乎
嚇阻、製造大聲噪音(這個對野外不少的動物有效)、擊暈、壓制在地

不過 任何不傷到對方之方法 全數失效的前提下

那麼冰狼的選擇是->
我會開槍為了我的生存，因為我就是要活下去！

本狼珍惜自己的生命 是會為了自己生命奮鬥的動物
如果有什麼東西威脅到本狼的生命
那麼 絕對採取 排除 手段

不管那是不是本狼所喜愛的事物
不會感到絲毫對不起之意 只有敬意而已
既然兩邊皆是為了自己生命而奮鬥
本狼絕不遲疑也不退縮 正面對決。

----------


## 大神狼兒

我會把他打暈或者抓起來，然後找食物給他吃...


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    因為我沒啥肉，你會吃不飽的啊～    
    


所以當然還是不忍心傷害他了...

就是希望彼此不要互相傷害...

反而想辦法幫助他這樣...

----------


## 幻月狼仙

我選3:我不會開槍，葬送在我所愛事物之口，就不虛此生了。
荒山中如果遇上了牠，有兩種情況
1.如果我的求生知識夠豐富的話，我會盡量把牠趕走，如果不行的話我也只好
碰...........................    但我會很(你懂的)
2.如果我的求生知識完全不行的話，讓他在我的肉體消瘦前吃了吧，不然要在深山中存活，求生知識不足的話你要活下來反而會很痛苦吧................
我就是求生知識完全不行的人
我不想折磨自己
要死就早點死一死吧
 :狐狸天使:

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

如果自殺能變成狼 我做 
如果被車撞能變長狼 我做
如果自宮能變成狼 我不做........
所以 牠要咬我 我讓牠咬 還會抱著牠讓牠咬 不過...也許會咬回去一下
早死早投胎

----------


## 炎狩

我會先把他打暈.再找食物給他吃...
逼不得已的話我還是會開槍啦..只是射他的腳而已.....
不忍心傷害他...  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## 嵐霖

開了～
就這樣把他殺了...
然後再把她吃了～
這是一個食物鏈～(雖然罕見= =
不過有命(自己)才能保命(其他狼)啊XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

這...這太難了，我無法選擇......

因為嘛...

我不想被人類害死或殺死，所以死在狼爪(口)下無憾
但是我又不想太早死，不然的話就沒辦法看到更多毛茸茸(!)了

所以好難抉擇阿～～

----------


## 南風之弦。奈

踢走牠之後馬上爬到樹上 (阿怎下去=(別管這麼多了 活一分算一分

----------


## Veritas

這槍..
應該沒有扣板機必爆頭的設定吧..
要看是什麼槍壓
總之應該打大腿吧
麻醉槍就沒差了
然後帶去看獸醫一起把獸醫....
先給他獵隻鹿回來吧!
我先吃 再分他
先把好吃的內臟吃掉XD
心臟扯下來還在跳

----------


## 狼の寂

本狼的話絕對會選擇
「我不會開槍，葬送在我所愛事物之口，就不虛此生了。」

咱想,自己對於狼的熱愛早已超越一切了!
自己的命哪能跟狼的命相提並論呢?
只要是對狼好的咱甚麼事都願意做、什麼都肯放棄
就算是自己的命也一樣

咱認為將自己的命完完全全的奉獻給狼才是最適合自己的死法
要殺狼甚麼的咱從來沒想過

咱看到這種行為都會極其憤怒、極其悲傷了
咱怎麼又有可能有辦法扣下板機呢?

----------


## 龍金

這懦弱的身體
就獻給牠吧!
我只求死的痛快些
祈願下次轉生別再當可怕的人類OAO...

----------


## 仴小維仴

我選擇 我不會開槍，葬送在我所愛事物之口，就不虛此生了。
因為我覺得我能讓一隻狼繼續活著
就很滿足了
因為我喜歡狼>W<

----------


## 黑倫

雖然我選擇 我不會開槍，葬送在我所愛事物之口，就不虛此生了。
但如果有兩者都能存活是最好的
不過讓一隻狼繼續活著是很好但也要賭狼吃了後的結果

----------


## 極風

我不會開槍，葬送在我所愛事物之口，就不虛此生了

能死在狼的口中是一件很幸福的事情啊
如果用我這個微不足道的生命可以讓他活下來的話
那當然是乖乖給他吃了阿  ><

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍會為了自己的生存而開槍射殺
但是敝龍一定會挖洞幫他好好埋葬
每年固定時間會去他的墓前看一看
(前提是要記得啦=w="
或許這樣能稍微撫慰他的在天之靈

----------

